

Raising Seed Funds in NYC: Where Startups Should Start - phil_KartMe
http://www.kartme.com/blog/raising-seed-funds-nyc-guide-tech-startups-part-2-2
I updated the post to mention 2 more angels in NYC by name.<p>Also, you can find a list of the 10 seed funds in NYC here:  http://www.kartme.com/phil/seed-funds-nyc
======
phil_KartMe
I updated the article to include 2 more angels in NYC. And here is a link to
10 seed funds in NYC. <http://www.kartme.com/phil/seed-funds-nyc>

